# What is an “air fryer”?



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

It has a fan in it that blows hot air over the food; basically another name for a convection oven.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yup, glorified convection oven.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ronnie833 said:


> Isn’t it basically the same thing as an oven set to a high temperature?


I wondered same thing but never took time to look it up so I’m glad you asked.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It cooks fast. The heat comes down from the top and blows around, unlike
a regular oven where as the heat come up from the bottom. It’s good for
cooking lots of food fast and browns the food beautifully.
It also doesn’t heat up the kitchen like an oven does.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Handy to have. We use ours a lot. If you're warming up leftovers that have bread or crust it doesn't turn it to rubber.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

For me, alone, simple meals, minimal cooking, smaller counter space, I probably don’t need one.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm doing wings today in the air fryer. Not the same as deep fried, but a very good result.
The air fryer comes with a tray and a stainless steel basket. The design of the basket is to allow super heated air circulate around and under the food being cooked. We have the toaster oven style. 
The air fryer is also smaller than the oven that has a convection setting. This allows the air fryer to heat quickly and rebound quickly after opening. And yes its suggested that the food be turned half way through the cooking/air frying. 
It is something I could live without. But not something I want to live without. It clearly has a place in our kitchen.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd say it's not a "glorified convection oven", but an "unglorified" one. It's smaller, heats up WAY faster, and uses less energy. If you have the counter space (and mine totates up and out of the way so it sits vertical when not in use) and you want to make certain things such as chicken wings without any added oil, they work well. You can't roast the Thanksgiving turkey in it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Daughter has one and I plan on trying it on our trip to Denver later this month. We have a nice Oster convection toaster oven that we use almost exclusively. Store cast iron pans in regular stove oven. It cooks great, but I've heard so much about the air fryer, I just have to try it before investing and losing space we don't have to begin with.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

My wife bought an air fryer head for the Instant Pot. It gets very hot, and uses a lot of electricity. I think it will max out a 15A circuit. I have to be careful what else I use on one of my 20A kitchen circuits when it's running.

It works well. The yield for things like french fries can be small, given the small area available to lay them out without (much) touching. There's a rack for standing things like wings up on end. Those come out pretty well. Overall a handy tool when cooking for two. Any more than that and I'd want a dedicated air fryer like the ones you can stand up on end like @jeffnc has.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

chandler48 said:


> Daughter has one and I plan on trying it on our trip to Denver later this month. We have a nice Oster convection toaster oven that we use almost exclusively. Store cast iron pans in regular stove oven. It cooks great, but I've heard so much about the air fryer, I just have to try it before investing and losing space we don't have to begin with.


We bought one and it sits where our old toaster oven sat. We don't use the toaster oven anymore. So if space is a concern and you want to keep your toaster oven an air fryer may not be for you. We have the toaster oven style air fryer. Does several tasks including air frying. Same footprint and it does work very well. But it would not be the end of the world if we did not have one. But it will take the place of your toaster oven and do much much more. You will not need both if you buy the toaster oven style at comparable size.
I use a deep fryer more than the air fryer. "Fry Daddy"
We might use the air fryer twice a month. I don't like having to clean the tray and basket each time either.



CaptTom said:


> My wife bought an air fryer head for the Instant Pot. It gets very hot, and uses a lot of electricity. I think it will max out a 15A circuit. I have to be careful what else I use on one of my 20A kitchen circuits when it's running.@jeffnc
> 
> Yep it is a hog. I think ours is 1800 watt. My gas range is cheaper to operate.


It works well. The yield for things like french fries can be small, given the small area available to lay them out without (much) touching. There's a rack for standing things like wings up on end. Those come out pretty well. Overall a handy tool when cooking for two. Any more than that and I'd want a dedicated air fryer like the ones you can stand up on end like has.

Never seen the one you can stand up? But I do have the toaster oven style air fryer. Holds much more than those egg shaped ones. Holds as much as a large toaster oven. I think I can get about 21 wing sections on the basket barely touching. I buy jumbo wings.
Its all digital and does way more things than I would ask it to do. My new range does all of them and more.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

This is the one we got, plus all the accessories, plus they offered a very large Power Pot for cheap (love it).

The air fryer can hold 3 baskets of stuff to fry, but now they have one that's twice as large, which is what i'd get now if i wanted to get one.






Emeril Power AirFryer 360 | Replace Your AirFryer, Convection Oven


Shop Emeril Lagasse air fryers on sale by America's most-beloved chef. Power AirFryer 360 & XL. Air fry crispier - better than your convection oven. FREE Direct Shipping. 90-Day Money Back Guarantee.




emerilairfryer360.com


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

When the convection Oster goes south, I think I will entertain the Emeril branded one. At least I can still toast bread, etc.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Let me give you my review…I have a wolfgang Puck steam oven, ( on the right)
this thing is great…cooks under steam pressure and everything come out moist and crisp…a 14 pound Turkey cooks on 45 minutes and 4 lb chicken cooks in 30 minutes…it’s great a 9x 13” roasting pan fits in this oven…now they have a combination steam oven - air fryer and
thats would be what I get if my Puck oven breaks…

But, if you just want to get an air fryer I recommend the toaster oven style ( the one on the left)…the heat comes from the top and also cooks very fast…it has a see through door, which is very nice cause you can see the food cooking…thick pork chops take about 15 minutes ( no pre warming necessary) everything come great…meatballs cook in 10 minutes. A meatloaf in 30 minutes…The ease of using an air fryer is great. It also makes toast.

the first three pics were done on the air fryer chicken cutlets with a smear of mayo
and dipped in breadcrumbs and baked in air fryer for about 10 minutes.
the second is salmon…cooked @375* for 8 minutes…
Thick pork chops with stuffing underneath 375* for 15 minutes. 

the last three pics is loin of pork in the wolfgang puck oven for 30 minute @ 375*
the fourth pic is beef pot pie with pillsbury type biscuits in a tube put on top Cooked
in the air fryer.
chicken pot pie with pillsbury biscuits was made in the air fryer.

these three dished could have just as easily been cooked in the air fryer👍


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

High quality and very good prices. One will do everything you need. Some people say they don't use their ovens anymore. I'm not one of them though.









AirFryers


Cuisinart air fryer toaster ovens offer a variety of features tailored to your cooking needs. Discover why our air fryers are some of the best reviewed on the market.




www.cuisinart.com


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We use the air fryer for boneless wings, chicken tenders, tater tots, almost anything non pastry that would be deep fried. It is not the same as deep frying but more than acceptable with less grease.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> We use the air fryer for boneless wings, chicken tenders, tater tots, almost anything non pastry that would be deep fried. It is not the same as deep frying but more than acceptable with less grease.


Whats a boneless wing? I cannot imagine they actually de-bone chicken wings.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Whats a boneless wing? I cannot imagine they actually de-bone chicken wings.


Not really boneless wings, more like faux wings. We cut boneless chicken breast into strips, cook it in the air fryer like chicken wings and use Buffalo wing sauce. It satisfy the craving for chicken wings without all the fat, grease and guilt. They are like restaurant boneless wings but not deep fried or breaded. I wouldn’t want to debone chicken wings, either.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

I saw a commercial for a pot lid with a battery-operated fan in the middle. For use on a stove. It supposedly turns most size pots and pans into an air fryer. It looked a bit cheesy, but I won't criticize it until seeing some actual reviews. 

Funny part though was the commercial boasting about the lid having a built-in temperature gauge so you don't over or undercook the food. Then they do a close-up of the gauge, and it looks like a child's Playschool temperature gauge with four different color ranges on it, no actual numbers, and at the right side of the gauge it says "burning." I laughed. 

I tried to find a picture or video of it now but can't.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> Not really boneless wings, more like faux wings. We cut boneless chicken breast into strips, cook it in the air fryer like chicken wings and use Buffalo wing sauce. It satisfy the craving for chicken wings without all the fat, grease and guilt. They are like restaurant boneless wings but not deep fried or breaded. I wouldn’t want to debone chicken wings, either.


I figured as much Thomas. I love chicken wings and make them all the time. Air fryer or Fry Daddy.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

I found the battery-powered fan, pan lid "air fryer" from a couple posts ago. I wouldn't be surprised if this actually works decently. Air Whirl Crisper™ | Official TV Site | Buy One Get One 50% Off

Anyway, in one picture, they show an updated temperature gauge. But here's the other gauge they show and the one in their promo video. Temperature zones of "Ready" and "Burn." Hi-larious.


----------



## kwok sui (3 mo ago)

i got a fryer. Important tips are lower temperature + longer time + more flips. hope this would helps you


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

kwok sui said:


> i got a fryer. Important tips are lower temperature + longer time + more flips. hope this would helps you


I prefer a higher temperature and turn once. Your method is a sure fire way to ruin a steak or anything you do not want well done. I don't usually make a steak in the air fryer for this very reason. I ruined a London broil the other night by extending the frying time by 2 minutes. I checked the internal temp and it was 115°. So I set my timer for 2 more minutes. Checked again and it was 137°. Perfect for my wife, ruined for me. Next time I pull it out at 115°! Carry over cooking will take care of the rest.
I do chicken wings at 375° and turn once. If you want crispy skin I think a higher temp is your friend. The air fryer will not go past 450°.


----------



## kwok sui (3 mo ago)

J. V. said:


> I prefer a higher temperature and turn once. Your method is a sure fire way to ruin a steak or anything you do not want well done. I don't usually make a steak in the air fryer for this very reason. I ruined a London broil the other night by extending the frying time by 2 minutes. I checked the internal temp and it was 115°. So I set my timer for 2 more minutes. Checked again and it was 137°. Perfect for my wife, ruined for me. Next time I pull it out at 115°! Carry over cooking will take care of the rest.
> I do chicken wings at 375° and turn once. If you want crispy skin I think a higher temp is your friend. The air fryer will not go past 450°.


god, 375degrees, such a high temperature! i prefer Vegetarian, such as Cheese Mashed Potatoes， cheese toast，egg tart...maybe the tips just for these foods


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Higher temperatures initially seal in the flavors and juices of the meat. Of course vegetarians wouldn't know about that, and your temperatures are more moderate. Not much need in heating veggies much.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

kwok sui said:


> god, 375degrees, such a high temperature! i prefer Vegetarian, such as Cheese Mashed Potatoes， cheese toast，egg tart...maybe the tips just for these foods


Its an air fryer. Its supposed to be hot to mimic frying.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Higher temperatures initially seal in the flavors and juices of the meat.


That's not actually a thing.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

FM3 said:


> That's not actually a thing.


You mean I have been doing it wrong all these 74 years. My goodness. I'll have to change my ways, I guess.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

What is an air fryer? Why, a device that fries your air for you.

My wife got one for free. We use it mostly to heat up frozen prepared food, which we don't eat much of. For example, a frozen breaded fish fillet comes out nice and crispy, and it takes very little energy compared to a regular oven. AND it doesn't have to be preheated. So it's a quick way to make that sort of lunch. The capacity is small so for things like a whole cookie sheet of french fries we just use the regular convection oven.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@snic- where are you in general?

I just find it interesting how people eat so differently, but can have regional foods.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm _in_ NY, but not _from_ NY. I agree, regional differences in how people eat are very interesting. I've lived all over the country and what supermarkets have in the South, for instance, is different from here in the Northeast. A lot more buttermilk and self-rising flour, a lot less lentils and broccoli rabe (true story: I had to explain to my landlady what lentils are). In other parts of the world, these sorts of differences are sometimes even more pronounced - walk 5 miles over the hill from one village to the next and the dishes they are making there are noticeably different from where you started.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not to do with air fryers, but regional or national differences. We once had to service King Fahd's (Saudi Arabia) DC8 aircraft in Columbus Ohio back in the 80's. We had to prepare a supplied menu of food. Luckily we had a Saudi chef in the kitchen, and he said "no problem". We completed the food service for the aircraft, but had to air out the kitchen when we returned. That was the gosh awfulish fowl smelling food in the world. They loved it. Manager asked how much to bill for the service, and I told him sky was the limit. He said, how about $8k. I told him everyone on the plane had that as chump change in their pocket. Not sure what was billed, but it was worth it.


----------

